# Manama, Bahrain



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Manama, capital Of the Kingdom of Bahrain


----------



## Yuval (Oct 22, 2005)

Looks great. Medina Jamila!

The gulf cities manage to share a lot and still be distinct. Here we see growth, density, and those really cool old fashion boats. All this plus plenty of sun, water and daring architecture, Who could ask for more?

.


----------



## zerokarma (May 29, 2005)

Nice pictures


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

love that city, simply beautiful


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

The buildings in the first three photos are amazing!


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Projects






































City Centre Mall Bahrain


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice, another booming Middle East city. BTW Thaaron4, whats Al-Khor co.?


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Co. is community


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, i see lots of amazing and modern buildings, pretty cool city.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful architecture and many lovely projects


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Some nice modern towers and great projects.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Dhakaiya said:


> Very nice, another booming Middle East city.


Yup, but cannot top Doha and Dubai.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Well in my list of Middle East, Manama is 5th , the four before it are Dubai, Doha, Tel Aviv and Abu Dhabi


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## somelc (Nov 15, 2007)

SO RICH


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

somelc said:


> SO RICH


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Bahrain's not the only rich country in gulf to have a massive construction boom, but its larger on Doha and Dubai currently.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

AERIAL SHOT BHARAIN by sol soñab, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

CHASING THE FALCON by sol soñab, on Flickr

AERIAL SHOT BHARAIN 3 by sol soñab, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Manama by Harold Laudeus, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khalidhaaziq/5907222198/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/alex7044/4121561700/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bahrain World Trade Center

Bahrain, World Trade Center by art.core, on Flickr

Bahrain, World Trade Center by art.core, on Flickr

Bahrain World Trade Center by PRETTY WOMAN ♕, on Flickr

Dior by nick_hardcastle, on Flickr

Calm waters by heshaaam, on Flickr

Boat & Jetski - 07Nov08, Muharraq (Bahrain) by philippe leroyer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

BAHRAIN F1 CIRCUIT

IMG_1887 by @ the circuit, on Flickr

DSC02125 by @ the circuit, on Flickr

Nico Rosberg Mercedes W01 Bahrain 2010 by Zip250, on Flickr


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

^^Beautiful, the skyline is now filling with high rises! Miss that place


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

#2 #bahrain have #F1 back ,,, CANCELLED by Alghasra photography, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/f1-wallpaper/5380746440/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

World Trade Center - Bahrain by scb.mypics, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Dhow - Fishing boats by scb.mypics, on Flickr

Fun in Bahrain by scb.mypics, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

The modern city by Abdulla Almajed, on Flickr


----------



## QatPhils (Dec 14, 2006)

Very Good photo, Bahrain is becoming like Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic skyline...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Apartments in Bahrain by Sarfraz Abbasi, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

D7000d by EZDOZIT2, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Manama, Bahrain by WillowDanube2, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bahrain - World Trade Center by Bebo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Untitled by Bebo | Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Koobideh (Jun 27, 2009)

Nice looking city


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Landscape Manama by 313 photo, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yousif. Manama Bahrain by Hi-Fructose Magazine, on Flickr


----------

